# "Little Life" - Poem



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

"a tribute to my betta buddy who went to fishie heaven a couple days ago -- 
but also a general ode to small pets who sneak and squeak their way into our lives."

*not mine, from:* http://inkblort.deviantart.com/art/Little-Life-190968342



i found this back in december, and even when i didn't have a betta fish then, 
this still touched my heart. c: but now, i understand what it feels like to lose a little
betta buddy, and i'll miss that little lots. <3

just thought i'd share this with other betta lovers! c:


----------



## Mindibun (Jul 28, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE this. I just posted it on my facebook page after announcing the passing of my betta.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

aw, i'm sorry about your loss. :c

i really love it, too! <3


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Very touching.


----------

